# androlic side effects



## scoot (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys i am taking androlic,oxy 50mg,and tamoxifen,i am waking up during the night with a sever dry mouth,at least 8 times a night,has anybody heard or had this,making me tired al day:cursing:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

scoot said:


> Hi guys i am taking androlic,oxy 50mg,and tamoxifen,i am waking up during the night with a sever dry mouth,at least 8 times a night,has anybody heard or had this,making me tired al day:cursing:


LOL, i don't believe it:lol:


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

i believe him, because im getting the exact same thing.

throat is dry as sh1t.

and im tired even during the day and after 12 hours of sleep.

this drol is seroiusly freaky stuff.

also i just drank a litre of water 10 minutes ago and i want more.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

yea, i just don't belive someone started another thread on drol, it didn't even need to go as far as the search function, there's a thread on it two threads down LOL.


----------



## scoot (Nov 19, 2008)

i know mars,but its about the side affects ie,dry mouth?i am sure drol will appear alot of times,popular steriod?


----------



## Naga (Oct 19, 2008)

it'll be down to the immense levels of water retention it causes...


----------



## justcash (Jul 10, 2009)

taken 150mg of androlic per day for 5 weeks no problem, but tried 200mg pd on a cycle head fuked


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

justcash said:


> taken 150mg of androlic per day for 5 weeks no problem, but tried 200mg pd on a cycle head fuked


Must of been weak or fake imo.

I remember when oxy were floating around in the early 90s,1 a day was more than sufficient.


----------



## justcash (Jul 10, 2009)

androlic are weak, 1 oxybolone is like 2-3 androlic, they are proper androlic just not as strong as oxys before


----------

